# Wireless HDMI coming soon.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this today and thought it was interesting. This will come in handy for people with tough installs. I might even be interested if it is not too much money. What do you guy's think? http://cts.vresp.com/c/?HomeTheater...ter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=air-presale


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Certainly looks like it could come in handy for some people. Like to see how well it works and pricing.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Yup, just in time to compete with the HDMI killer HDBaseT format & Light Peak - both with significant advantages over HDMI.

"HDBaseT carries HD video, audio, network traffic and (perhaps crucially) power over standard Cat 5e/6 Ethernet cable. Its backers (including Samsung, Sony & LG) are pushing it as an all-in-one connector for devices ranging from PCs to net-connected televisions, games consoles and mobile devices.

The HDBaseT Alliance claims the technology is capable of delivering full 1080p HD video - as well as 3D formats - over a distance of 100m. That alone could give it a crucial advantage over HDMI, which struggles to carry a signal further than 15m without the use of extenders.

HDBaseT can also carry up to 100 watts of power, meaning it could be used to power peripherals.

The cable is capable of running at gigabit Ethernet speeds and uses the standard RJ-45 socket found on today's PCs and laptops.

The first specification of HDBaseT has now been finalised, and it will start appearing in devices as soon as the second half of this year, although the Alliance modestly predicts that "the majority of adoption" won't take place until next year.

By which time, another potential rival to HDMI - Intel's Light Peak - may well have emerged. Intel's optical interconnect technology offers an enormous increase in bandwidth over both HDMI and HDBasetT, starting off at 10Gbits/sec, although Intel is already demonstrating prototypes capable of 200Gbits/sec.

Intel's technology also uses standard connectors, with the optical technology likely to be built into USB cables, although PCs and other USB devices will need a dedicated unit to convert the optical signal into electrical data." 

Hard to see how wireless will be competitive with either a longer cable from MonoPrice.com, or, if a repeater is required, HDMI over IP... Along with the various sources of noise inherent to wireless.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't know the technology behind the DVDO Air, but I would think it would be adaptable to HDBaseT should it become the format of choice.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I suspect that the Air will have limited application in situations that are just difficult to wire, but price and the inherent problems of any kind of RF transmission with this kind of bandwidth are not going to allow it to be widely used. Just my guess, but anyone who has much experience with wireless anything has to have some serious reservations about a system like this.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It just so happens that I have been looking for wireless HDMI to use for our recently purchased 32" LCD for our sun room. The 75 ohm cable over channel three just doesn't cut it. There are several solutions shown on Amazon with pretty good reviews for shorter distances and in-room situations. I need to go through a wall about 40' away. 

I kept looking and although a little on the pricey side, the Actiontec MWTV200KIT seems to be the one that actually works pretty well. Reviews on Amazon are all very good... even one claiming 130' with no issues. It looks to be the real deal. Best price thus far has been $209 shipped from Amazon.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

IMO, if you can get 130' wireless with that kind of bandwidth that really works well for that kind of price, that is pretty good. Eventually it should happen, but I just have not seen it yet. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Wireless certainly has it's useful applications, but in situations where a wire CAN be run, that's definitely my preference. There's way too many electronic devices broadcasting signals in my house as it is... it just can't be good for you.

I certainly have no objection to wireless when I truly need it (and performance is genuinely adequate), but for situations where a wire is feasible, it's often a better choice.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I got these in today... will install later and let you guys know how it works.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great Sonnie, I am interested in what you think of the performance.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I used this kit from IO GEAR on an install last week and it performed very well albeit a short distance of 15 ft away... Sources were ATT Uverse box and DVD player (only 480p).... The Hi def channels looked really good and the movies were also very accepatable.....:T
Havent tried it w Bluray yet so I cant comment as to the performance of 1080p.... 

The only con was a delay of about 10 seconds between sources w some type of linux code/gui in between. a minor annoyance :foottap: 

http://www.iogear.com/product/GW3DHDKIT/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I reviewed the Actiontec MyWirelessTV that I am using and it works very well for currently $209.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

So far it seems that these units are working well. Nice to know. Also for $209 it seems the price is reasonable.:clap:


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Very interesting idea. Since HDMI can be shaky even on wired. I wonder how it'll perform on wireless


----------

